# SV question about a pork roast



## crazymoon (Feb 16, 2021)

I was pawing around in the freezer and found a Wally World 7.5 # pork butt roast. I'm not sure if the bone is in there or if it is even what  I consider  a "pork butt". Anyhow ,my question is I think I want to SV this baby after thawing, ideas on times and temps. I was first going to smoke for 6-7 hours and then SV but the fish are biting and I won't be home to tend the smoker this week. Baldwin's chart /book says to cut everything to 70 mm or less so it wasn't helping me on this SV as I want to leave it whole .Please throw some ideas my way! CM


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 16, 2021)

The last one I did I ran 180 for 16 hours. Turned out great. Did it pernil style.


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 16, 2021)

watching so I can use the input myself


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 17, 2021)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> The last one I did I ran 180 for 16 hours. Turned out great. Did it pernil style.


 Case ,Thanks for the info on times/temps!


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 17, 2021)

I've done a few where I smoked them for a few hrs, then SV 165/24 ish. I've did a post a long while back about it. Came out with awesome pulled pork.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 17, 2021)

At least priorities are organized. Fish /smoke.  LOL


----------

